# Westville, IL. - 11yr old Princess needs a home URGENTLY!! Will transport.



## brookie102

Hi my name is Princess I am 11yrs old my mom just passed away and I am in search of a forever home I have to find one very quickly or I will have to go to an animal shelter I love kids,other dogs and i am spayed please message the lady who trying to help find me a home if you are interested in taking me in as your new and forever fur baby.


----------



## Lilie

It would be helpful to those on the forum to know what location Princess is located in.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Have you tried contacting rescues in your area? Where in IL, is Princess? Rescues are usually willing to courtesy post for you and if you, or someone could foster her, they may be able to find her a home. Good luck.


----------



## Jax08

Contact Dawn at
https://www.facebook.com/woodysplacesgss

Or Weeping Willow
Home Page


----------



## brookie102

She is in westville about 40 minutes from Champaign I'm willing to transport her though.


----------



## Castlemaid

I've added extra info to the subject line, hope it will help.


----------



## jae

sent you a pm, please check that.


----------



## vjt555

*11yr old Princess needs a home URGENTLY!! Westville, IL. Will transport.*

What is the latest on this doggy?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brookie102

I guess I'm still trying to find her a home


----------



## vjt555

I can sponsor this dog for a few months while you find a home.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brookie102

Cool,what's that mean?


----------



## vjt555

I am not in a position to adopt or foster any more dogs right now as I am moving cities but I could sponsor her so that she could be taken out and given vet care until you find a foster.


----------



## brookie102

Thank you, the problem is they sold the ladies property so there's no where for Princess to stay


----------



## Jax08

have you contacted any rescues? I listed two above.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Bumping Princess. Please contact the rescues that Jax08 suggested. Hoping someone can help her.


----------



## Jelpy

If you can get her to Texas I can foster her. That's a long haul, though. 


Jelpy


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Jelpy, You're an angel.


----------



## vom Eisenherz

PM me.

I can take her IF she is ok w/cats and tiny dogs. I am not going to keep an 11yr old dog outside, so she needs to get along w/my house Chihuahuas (2) and 2 cats. I have an almost 4 yr old son as well, but it seems she's good w/kids.

Is she in good health? Any major issues?

I'm West of Chicago.


----------



## vjt555

Whoever takes her, please tell me how I can send funds to cover her release and vet costs.


----------



## brookie102

I'm sorry everyone her health has declined quickly


----------



## chicagojosh

brookie102 said:


> I'm sorry everyone her health has declined quickly


What does that mean?

I was going to say I can ask my wife. Princess would need to get along with Cody and Mandi, but that shouldn't be a problem


----------



## kiya

That's so sad, she's probably missing her people too, poor girl.


----------

